# Scolopendra hardwickei clutch photojournal



## Draiman (Aug 28, 2010)

Unfortunately the photos here are (and will be) horrible, because I am not going to risk upsetting the mother and potentially cause her to eat her young just for some decent photos.

Some environmental trivia:

room temperature - averages 30 degrees Celsius in the day; 26-28 degrees C at night

humidity - ambient relative humidity averages 70% on a _RAINLESS_ day; gets to 100% when it rains; humidity within the enclosure is almost certainly slightly higher - probably around 80%

Photos:

*Day 1:*













*Day 5:*


----------



## Draiman (Aug 30, 2010)

*Day 7, August 30:*


----------



## micheldied (Aug 30, 2010)

Hardwickei..... Drool....
Congrats Gavin!
One of the loveliest species by far.


----------



## Draiman (Aug 31, 2010)

micheldied said:


> Hardwickei..... Drool....
> Congrats Gavin!
> One of the loveliest species by far.


Hopefully in a couple of months I can spare you a pedeling or two.


----------



## Draiman (Sep 11, 2010)

Day 19. If you look closely you will see that the eggs have turned into macaroni...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't see protonymphs in that picture even with my imagination but I believe you. I wonder if we'll end up with some of these babies...


----------



## Draiman (Sep 13, 2010)

*Day 21:*


----------



## Draiman (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a little update: the protonymphs are molting into 1st instar pedelings (nymphs) as I type this. :drool:


----------



## Draiman (Sep 16, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Just a little update: the protonymphs are molting into 1st instar pedelings (nymphs) as I type this. :drool:


I bet nobody believed me:


----------



## codykrr (Sep 16, 2010)

WOW! Congrats Gavin!  way to go. Now if only you could legally send me for 1 dollar! haha;P


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 17, 2010)

I believed you     ....sniff.


----------



## Draiman (Sep 20, 2010)

A large clutch of VERY large pedelings:


----------



## codykrr (Sep 20, 2010)

That is just too cool man.  Congrats.  :clap:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like the paint is starting rub off again

Nice tennis ball 'o plings you have there:clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah not much color yet, maybe they are afraid they are going to get eaten...:barf:, sorry, bad joke, one more and the classic color.  I think the color makes them look even bigger.


----------



## Draiman (Sep 21, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Looks like the paint is starting rub off again


Yeh, it's annoying isn't it? A full black tergite looks so much better...



Galapoheros said:


> Yeah not much color yet, maybe they are afraid they are going to get eaten...:barf:, sorry, bad joke, one more and the classic color.  I think the color makes them look even bigger.


Hehe yeah, they will be even bigger after they molt. They are definitely bigger than the pedelings my 7.5" S. alternans female produced.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 21, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Yeh, it's annoying isn't it? A full black tergite looks so much better...
> 
> 
> Hehe yeah, they will be even bigger after they molt. They are definitely bigger than the pedelings my 7.5" S. alternans female produced.


Can't.... Wait....!!!!


----------



## Draiman (Oct 3, 2010)

*03/10/2010* - 2nd instars; they will leave their mother within the next few days:


----------



## chyguy (Oct 3, 2010)

cant wait,  awesome looking :clap:


----------



## micheldied (Oct 3, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## Draiman (Oct 5, 2010)

*05/10/2010:*


----------



## Envyizm (Oct 5, 2010)

Very cool draiman. Did you breed her yourself or was she a pre gravid wc import?


----------



## Draiman (Oct 5, 2010)

Envyizm said:


> Very cool draiman. Did you breed her yourself or was she a pre gravid wc import?


The latter.


----------



## Draiman (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 5, 2010)

I would like to order a pre-gravid import please


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 5, 2010)

Sign me up for 5!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 8, 2010)

08/10/10

Fully coloured and eating. Thank you Gavin.


----------



## Draiman (Oct 8, 2010)

Great shots Damien! Glad they are doing well.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, nice pic!  Hmm, I noticed the grainy looking texture on the head, sup with that...


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 9, 2010)

Are the terminal legs a different color than the segments?  Looks bluish.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 9, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> Are the terminal legs a different color than the segments?  Looks bluish.


Yes, I noticed that the ones I got from him today had blue terminal legs as well!
Maybe these will turn black with age.

Thanks a lot Gavin!!:clap:


----------

